

Ask HN: Startups for the poor - mfalcon

I&#x27;d like to use my knowledge to help poor people. I sympathize with Yunus social business idea[1] because I think it could scale.<p>All the startups I know are directed to mid&#x2F;high income people. Maybe is because of the difficulty to build something useful and profitable for that sector or because we don&#x27;t even think about them and we don&#x27;t have idea how to help them.<p>Thanks.<p>I&#x27;d like to know if someone is adressing this problem or thinking about it. Any experience or idea is very welcomed.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.yunussb.com&#x2F;social-business&#x2F;
======
waster
I can't point firmly to a specific example without spending some time re-
researching it, but I know I've read of certain products -- mosquito nets,
more efficient little stoves for cooking, solar cookers, etc. -- that are
adapted culturally to specific markets in Africa, among other places, and
which the (government, researcher, or nonprofit/charity) makers of such
products found people won't use if they're donated or freely given. Instead,
small amounts of money need to be charged for them. When people feel they're
buying them for an amount that holds value for them, they value the item more,
and trust it more.

So I'd say your concept is sound. But there must be some scale to it to
actually make any kind of margin, and you'd have to research the numbers to
see if it could work.

~~~
mfalcon
Yes, I'm thinking about consulting for non-profits in order to know what the
problems are and what can I do to help. It's difficult to come up with ideas
when you don't really know the people and her struggles.

------
palidanx
If you live in so cal, LA Kitchen is launching soon. It is a non profit to
help the community through food. I'm sure any tech help they can get would be
appreciated

[http://www.lakitchen.org/](http://www.lakitchen.org/)

[disclosure - I'm on their volunteer list]

------
andrewcooke
[http://akvo.org/](http://akvo.org/) once contacted me about a job via hn -
you might want to contact them.

(sorry for late reply; just noticed this)

